# Cody & Midnight



## mike3k (Sep 14, 2003)

This is Cody meeting Midnight for the first time.

I had Cody since he was a kitten (he's now 3 1/2). Midnight is a former stray that I took in a few months ago.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I like the picture. Is Midnight a boy or a girl? I think Cody is testing the waters with the new member of the family. Nice kitties!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cute cats! How do they get along now?


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Mike--welcome to the Cat Forum! Your kitties are very cute! :)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Cute picture. They look a little unsure about each other.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

What a sweet picture, I like the little brown bicolors tootsies!!

:wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's all dressed up, Sam! He has a collar and cuffs.  Midnight could win my heart in seconds also. I love black cats. :)


----------



## mike3k (Sep 14, 2003)

They're both boys. Midnight has been here almost 2 months now. When I took him in I had him neutered & the vet says he's at least 1 year old and perfectly healthy.

Cody is declawed, but Midnight still has his claws and is going to keep them. The two still fight a lot, but Midnight rarely seems to extend his claws even though they both bite each other.

Midnight is extremely affectionate, which is amazing since nobody could even get near him a few months ago.

Right now I'm having a problem with someone pooping outside the litterbox. I have two boxes now and both are being used, but someone keeps dropping a big load right between them.


----------



## mike3k (Sep 14, 2003)

*A few more pictures*

Here's Midnight a few weeks before he came to live with me. He just killed a snake.










Here's Cody playing:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well.....at least he didn't take in into the house! :roll: My Nibs, my last black cat, brought a  HUGE , well...Large...pretty big, oh, all right, so it was  tiny , but it WAS a snake, and she DID bring it into the house! It was only two days later that I got off the table.....


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a brave kitty...and poor snake :?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love black kitties. When I was little I would sneak one into the house, bathe her (tried to blow dry her too, didn't work though) feed her swiss cheese and cooked meat. It was all behind my mom's back ( my father backed me up :wink: ) so I have a special affection towards them. She was like my first "kitty" even though a stray or maybe even feral.
Midnight reminds me of Negruta :) (= Blackie in Romanian)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I have a black cat and a brown tabby so I love them both!!! Bless you for bringing Midnight into your home, what a lucky guy! Too bad we can't save them all...

How are they getting on?


----------

